# PayPal konvertibilis lett Magyarország



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 29)

*A vállalat minden csinnadratta nélkül, egy még augusztus 10-én közzétett szabálymódosítási értesítőben közölte, hogy szeptember 14-étől a magyar ügyfelek is fogadhatnak összegeket PayPal számlájukra.

*Az 1998-ban alapított PayPal nagyon rövid idő alatt világelső lett az online fizetési megoldások piacán: ma már több mint 71 millió regisztrált számlát kezel. A titkuk egyszerűen csak az, hogy utolérhetetlenül alacsony költséggel oldják meg a viszonylag kicsi, 1 és 1000 euró közötti összegek továbbítását magánszemélyek és vállalkozások között. A bankszámla-, illetve a hitelkártya-tulajdonosnak mindössze annyi a dolga, hogy regisztrálja magát, és adatai ellenőrzése után már használhatja is a biztonságos, alacsony költségű rendszert. A magánszámlával bíró felhasználók jó eséllyel ezt ingyen tehetik mindaddig, amíg csak vásárolni akarnak.

Ha néha azonban el is adnak ezt-azt, és az így befolyó összegeket is a PayPal révén költik el, akkor a szolgáltatás továbbra is ingyenes számukra. Egyedül az üzleti felhasználók fizetnek maximum három százalék körüli összeget a tranzakciók után. Nem csoda, hogy a PayPal az internetes vásárlások alapvető fizetési módjává vált. A magyarországi felhasználók számára tavaly nyáron vált lehetségessé, hogy fizetésre használhassák a PayPal rendszert és ezzel kulcsot kaptak az eBay-hez.

Ez fog megváltozni szeptember 14-én, amikor is a magyar felhasználók - lengyel és thaiföldi társaikkal együtt - majd fogadhatnak is összegeket PayPal számlájukra. Ez bizonyosan jó hír azoknak, akik a világ legnagyobb online piacterén szeretnének túladni portékájukon, de csak azon hazai e-boltoknak az életében hoz majd változást, akik olyan árréssel dolgoznak, hogy a PayPal fizetés bevezetésének költségeit ki tudják termelni. 

Hazánkban a hitelkártyás fizetési mód elterjedésének egyik akadálya az elektronikus áruházakban éppen a bank által lecsippentett jutalék. Mindazonáltal a PayPal nyitásával a hazai kereskedők lehetőséget kapnak arra, hogy az országhatárokon kívülre egyszerűbben értékesíthessék termékeiket a megbízható és olcsó fizetési mód segítségével.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 29)

NAgyon jo hir.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Augusztus 30)

Goyo!
Marhara orulok, bar az egeszet nem ertem, es elegge bizalmatlanul kezelem, mint minden internettes ki- es befizetest.  Nem szivesen adom ki a szamlaszamom, annak ellenere, hogy mar egyszer hasznaltam a fent emlitett ceget. 
Feltennel egy linket ami altal esetleg kozelebbit tudhatnek meg errol, vagy barmelyik -altalad esetleg favorizalt -internettten keresztul torteno fizetesi /atutalasi/rendszerrol?


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

ez egy elég biztonságos rendszer.
azért ne kezeld bizalmatlanul, mert rengetegen használják, és már sokan háborognának ha átverés lenne.
A PayPal az ebay-nek a cége, az a néz pedig elég sokat elmond a megbízhatóságáról.


----------



## Rezso (2006 Október 27)

Duli,
Nyugodtan hasznald a paypalt. Normalisan es jol mukodo rendszer. Ha lehet, inkabb ezzel fizetek, mint a hitelkartyammal. Az internetes fizetesnel hitelkartya eseten az elado emeli le a penzt, (tehat ha elut egy nullat veletlenul vagy keszakarva, akkor nem 50 hanem 500$-t fizetek, aztan reklamalhatok a visa-nal) mig a Paypal eseten en utalom el a penzt, tehat vegig ellenorzom, hogy mennyit fizetek.


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

Viszont elég lehúzósak hisz minden tranzakcióra ráülnek..


----------



## vrobec (2010 Szeptember 23)

nemszukseges írta:


> Viszont elég lehúzósak hisz minden tranzakcióra ráülnek..



Milyen értelemben?


----------



## wetrinr (2010 Október 2)

Én főleg az Ebayen használom. Nagyon megbízható, vitás esetben is azonnal visszatérítették a pénzemet.


----------



## mzmargit (2010 November 14)

Én a vásárlásaimat WEB kártyával fizetem ki, a paypalon keresztül is azt használom. Eddig minden kifizetésem azonnal gond nélkül célba jutott.


----------



## cabes84 (2011 Június 3)

Jo a paypal, en is csak ajanlani tudom....


----------



## szasza993 (2011 Július 25)

Ebayes vásárláshoz szerintem is legjobb a paypal. 
Gyors, ingyenes és kontrollálható. 
A paypalon keresztül menő hitelkártyás fizetés pedig tényleg csak öt klikk, még gépelni sem kell, ha már egyszer lementetted a kártyaadataid.


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 10)

Kínai vásárlásoknál is sokat segített a PayPal


----------



## macsero (2012 December 18)

Ha valami nem jön össze, visszak9vetelheted a pénzedet. Elég gyorsak és megbízhatók.


----------



## nokyci (2013 Április 21)

PayPal regisztrációnál kér kártyaszámot, de nekem csak belföldi kártyám van. Mit csináljak?


----------



## Ronyn_ (2013 Október 27)

Hali 
Mit kell tenni még ahhoz hogy a paypalszámlához regisztrált kártyán levő pénz megjelenjen a paypal számlán is??


----------



## Melitta (2013 Október 27)

nokyci írta:


> PayPal regisztrációnál kér kártyaszámot, de nekem csak belföldi kártyám van. Mit csináljak?


Magyar kartyat is elfogadnak, Mo. is tagja a paypalnak.


----------



## goyo (2013 Október 27)

Ronyn_ írta:


> Hali
> Mit kell tenni még ahhoz hogy a paypalszámlához regisztrált kártyán levő pénz megjelenjen a paypal számlán is??



Nem jelenik meg ott *is*. Vagy a kártyádon van, vagy átutalod a Paypal számládra a "Top Up" menüpont alatt (akár a csatolt kártyádról, akár a bankszámládról)...


----------



## Ronyn_ (2013 Október 27)

goyo írta:


> Nem jelenik meg ott *is*. Vagy a kártyádon van, vagy átutalod a Paypal számládra a "Top Up" menüpont alatt (akár a csatolt kártyádról, akár a bankszámládról)...


Akkor mi értelme van csatolni a kártyát, ha ugyanúgy manuálisan kell feltöltenem ahhoz hogy fizetni tudjak paypallal?


----------



## goyo (2013 Október 27)

Ronyn_ írta:


> Akkor mi értelme van csatolni a kártyát, ha ugyanúgy manuálisan kell feltöltenem ahhoz hogy fizetni tudjak paypallal?


Ahhoz, hogy fizetni tudj Paypal-on keresztül, nem *kell *feltöltened (ez csak egy lehetőség). A fizetés folyamán ki tudod választani a csatolt kártyádat és a Paypal arról vonja le a pénzt.

A kártya csatolásával ellenőrzik a személyi azonosságodat (hogy boldog boldogtalan ne tudjon hamis pénzügyi tranzakciókat folytatni, vagy pénzt mosni) és vásárlásnál nem kell minden alkalommal begépelni az adataidat.

Bizonyos (országonként eltérő) tranzakció/pénzforgalom felett, a Paypal további személyes azonosításra alkalmas adatokat is kér (addig blokkolják a fiókod), mint például személyi igazolvány, vagy közüzemi számla.

Ha a Paypal a tranzakciós díjai túl magasak, vannak más alternatívák is, a második legtöbbet használt (és olcsóbb) megoldás a SKRILL https://www.skrill.com .


----------



## Ronyn_ (2013 Október 27)

goyo írta:


> Ahhoz, hogy fizetni tudj Paypal-on keresztül, nem *kell *feltöltened (ez csak egy lehetőség). A fizetés folyamán ki tudod választani a csatolt kártyádat és a Paypal arról vonja le a pénzt.
> 
> A kártya csatolásával ellenőrzik a személyi azonosságodat (hogy boldog boldogtalan ne tudjon hamis pénzügyi tranzakciókat folytatni, vagy pénzt mosni) és vásárlásnál nem kell minden alkalommal begépelni az adataidat.
> 
> ...


Nincs gond a dijakkal, csak axt hittem hogy a feltüntetett egyenlegből lehet csak fizetni, illetve hogy a kártyán levő pénz megjelenik a paypalnál is mint felhasználható egyenleg vagy ilyesmi.
Köszi az infót


----------



## FLAMINGO (2014 Augusztus 6)

*Kedves Fórumozók!
Íme a lehetőség a CH anyagi támogatására:
Kérés és Felhívás a CanadaHun fennmaradásának támogatására
Köszönet minden segítségért!*


----------

